# Nvms



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

DO NOT WORK FOR THIS CONPANY. When I first contracted with them I was giving a pay schedule showing the dates I was supposed to be paid on. I still have not even received my first check yet almost 2 weeks past and I live not even 2 hours away from them in the same state!!!! Beware do not work for this company!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You should gather up your list of receivables and head over to their office.


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

I was thinking of that lol.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

I've never had a problem with them. I hope you get things straightened out!


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

They give you a pay schedule that they do not follow. If I am suppose to pay someone lets say on 1/16/16 then I will make sure to create the check a few days before that if the pay is suppose to be ON the 16th. Not create it on he 16th and have it mailed some time that week whenever I feel like it. They are screwing people over and either I will make a trip to mansas va and it won't be pretty if I have too or a lawyer is getting involved.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Swain89 said:


> They give you a pay schedule that they do not follow. If I am suppose to pay someone lets say on 1/16/16 then I will make sure to create the check a few days before that if the pay is suppose to be ON the 16th. Not create it on he 16th and have it mailed some time that week whenever I feel like it. They are screwing people over and either I will make a trip to mansas va and it won't be pretty if I have too or a lawyer is getting involved.



As a business owner we never count on anyone paying on or by a certain date. You have to keep enough cash flow or available credit to ride out the slow pays and the no pays. This is one reason you cannot confuse labor with profit. You have to be prepared for times like these and you can't get sideways over a couple of days. 

How does this surprise anyone? When you go to work for one of these companies like this you KNOW you are going to have to fight for your money. 

You cannot blame the scorpion for his sting. He's a scorpion that's what he does.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you hire an attorney they won't speak to you anymore. If you walk into the office with your paperwork in hand, you'll likely get at the least a short face to face and a better chance at some direct results.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> If you hire an attorney they won't speak to you anymore. If you walk into the office with your paperwork in hand, you'll likely get at the least a short face to face and a better chance at some direct results.



Might get paid to leave?


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Years ago there was a company called Best Assets based out of Minneapolis. There was a fella who was owed $14,000+ in backpay. HE called Best Assets and explained that this needed to get caught up so he could afford his house payment and utility payments before he goes into foreclosure. He got the same run around as most everyone in the business does so he decided to pack his sleeping bag and a backpack of clothes and showed up at their offices. He promptly started rolling out his sleeping back on the lobby floor when the receptionist asked WTH are you doing? He told them he had nowhere to go since he was losing his home and they ought to welcome him with open arms for financing their fancy cars, fancy office and warm food. 

He got arrested.

Bailed himself out and promptly went back to the Best Assets office and put his sleeping bag out on the public sidewalk ALONG with a sign saying Best Assets are crooks and owe him $$ and he couldn't make his house payment. THIS WAS DOWNTOWN Minneapolis and not exactly the nicest hood to be in. Kinda down by where the singer Prince had a bar or music hall thing I remember that if you Minnesota people know. 

Got ran off this time for not having a permit to demonstrate. Went to City on got a 1 person demonstrate permit and promptly sat up his sign and sleeping bag JUST IN TIME!!!! HUD reps showed up at the Best Asset offices (during contract renewal negotiations). The contractor got paid by the owner of Best Assets so the guy would leave!

Funny how EVERYONE left. Contractor got paid and went home and BEST ASSETS left the business when they lost the renewal contract and filed for bankruptcy...everyone else that was owned for work lost.

Early bird gets the worm!


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Yes, you do not play with these people*

I do not ever call them on the phone, and ask for my money. I do not show up in person. They get one courtesy E-mail, with the late fee,loss of discount, and filing penalty schedule and right to a certified demand letter with the same language. Usually the registered letters naming them and their client go out within 24 hours of the first E-mail. 30 days is thirty days plus 2-3 days mailing time, no more. 
Naturally, if you have a good working relationship and have developed some trust with a company you can make adjustments, but in the beginning, you can not play.


----------



## Fantasticfordme (Aug 31, 2015)

I feel for you Swain, but if you are in the property preservation business long enough I think you will find that the pay is generally late if you are getting work from a regional or middle man. I do work for one National and get paid on time and every penny owed, like clockwork. I have done work for four "regionals" and one small local preservation company, the local pays on time every cent, great people...the regionals I spent months trying to get paid, and ended up just taking a percentage of what was owed, so I could move on and be done with the back and forth. I have learned from all this that when my pay is late by a week past the agreed upon time frame, I am done no accepting orders from them. Also NEVER NEVER NEVER do work for a company that says "you get paid when we get paid"...that means that you will never get paid. Trust me they got paid.. generally within 15 days of the work being completed by you. Good luck hope it all works out, I know it is disheartening and a pain to have to lawyer up or file liens etc etc..


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

It's is irritating. I have already stopped work for them and also contacted the us department of labor. Next thing will be to go to small claims court.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

Fantasticfordme said:


> ...I know it is disheartening and a pain to have to lawyer up or file liens etc etc..


What's really bad about NVMS is their 60 day pay. That time frame can rule out many states for liens.


----------



## Swain89 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah it's bad though apparently two checks had been cut already I still have seen none!!! So I spoke with US department of labor and wages and the are investigating now. A guy name joe nickel is the one I been in contact with and he's an ass. As soon as this snow clears up me and a friend is going there to the offices cause I guess he thinks we are playing games.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I use to work for them. never had any problems getting paid. I stopped working for them due only getting $10 inspections. But was three or four yrs ago.


----------



## Skunkmonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

I know this is a nearly year old thread, but I wanted to reiterate for someone not to do work for this company, what ever they used to be, they are not now.

I decided to contract through them for filler work to hit between each area I work in. Amazingly I got $3000 worth of work in less than 8 weeks, including accepted bids.

I read the entire site before I accepted work, I didn't like, but I accepted the 8 week pay range. So I came down to my first pay, was sent the email that it was cut, opened it and it said $10 and I would receive it in the mail in 14 days......yeah hmmmm about that, I slowed my work for them. The following week I signed on to the site, pulled up my invoice, 3 completed orders are missing from the pay that equal $150..... Ummmm excuse me? Stopped accepting orders, declined them all, told my vendor manager exactly why. The next week comes around and I get the invoice for a check that is supposedly cut for work performed, $60, uh NVMS I keep up with my paperwork, I'm kind of OCD that way and my check is short $1000!!! As of right now I am still owed every dime.

I will give my poc this much, she SEEMS she is just as irate and asked me to please allow her time to find out what is going on and speed up the check processing and correct the amounts......will update if I ever get paid.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

An old saying is don't jump in the water with a drowning man or he will likely take you down with him.
Experience has shown me that as the years pass and the money gets tighter and tighter with these companies, ethics, even with the good ones, eventually get tossed.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

> I read the entire site before I accepted work, I didn't like, but I accepted the 8 week pay range. So I came down to my first pay, was sent the email that it was cut, opened it and it said $10 and I would receive it in the mail in 14 days


Serious question not trying to be a Richard Cranium but if you read the entire site and didn't like the payment or the terms why did you go ahead? What made you give these guys the opportunity to screw you? I'm interested in the psychology behind this.


----------



## Skunkmonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

I accepted the 8 week wait, not the fact of not being paid at all. I'm missing $150 on one check and $1000 on another. Add that to I am at 13 weeks with no check. 

So what part of what I said means to you that I gave them an opportunity to screw me? Their site says 8 weeks, not "we won't pay you at all and tell you we cut a check and didn't"


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Skunkmonkey said:


> I accepted the 8 week wait, not the fact of not being paid at all. I'm missing $150 on one check and $1000 on another. Add that to I am at 13 weeks with no check.
> 
> So what part of what I said means to you that I gave them an opportunity to screw me? Their site says 8 weeks, not "we won't pay you at all and tell you we cut a check and didn't"



The part where you said you read the site. Each year countless contractors some even veterans are on here lamenting about being screwed by XYZ regional. Yet guys read it and go sign up with a regional. 

I'm sorry for your situation and what I am trying to understand is how you didn't know when filling out the new hire paperwork that this is how it would end. All roads lead to Rome.


----------



## Skunkmonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

The paper work never stated a 14 day wait for a check to be mailed let alone a 13 week wait with no pay at all and checks supposedly cut. 

I've been doing this since 2008 and have never come across this, 8 week wait for first checks, yes, 14 days wait for mail, no, missing pay on invoices, once and it was handled quickly, no pay at all, never.


----------



## Skunkmonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

I also knew the 8 week wait, said I didn't like it but I accepted it. The rest was never in the fine print.i would have stayed clear if they would have stated "14 day" mail times, may not get paid at all. And I'm certainly not completing any orders now and won't even if they do pay what's owed.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

NVMS use to be a nice company to work with before the 60 day crap. I told them Id stop accepting orders around October 2013. I stopped using the email address they had for me too around that time. The other day I logged into the email address to look for old records to find a recent job request from them. Was still courteous and emailed them back reminding them I had stopped doing preservation work all together.


----------



## Skunkmonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

I logged in just now and started printing out all of my completed orders. When I got to a bid I had done I noticed the amounts had been changed. I have a copy of my original bid and it's about $200 more than the bid they had for me. I stopped accepting orders and did finish what I had accepted, but I'm done, I'm doing more with demo work anyways. But I will be paid one way or another. I've put in calls to the AG and Labor board. I don't contract my work I do it myself, so at least I don't owe anyone else.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Skunkmonkey said:


> I logged in just now and started printing out all of my completed orders. When I got to a bid I had done I noticed the amounts had been changed. I have a copy of my original bid and it's about $200 more than the bid they had for me. I stopped accepting orders and did finish what I had accepted, but I'm done, I'm doing more with demo work anyways. But I will be paid one way or another. I've put in calls to the AG and Labor board. I don't contract my work I do it myself, so at least I don't owe anyone else.



It's great that you don't owe anyone. That in fact makes you one of the lucky ones. 

It sucks that these things happen but what guys need to accept is that this is the rule not the exception. It's not like that rare company out there screws a guy. In fact it's rare that a company doesn't screw a contractor.


----------



## Skunkmonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

So they are apologizing for the aggravation over my pay and supposedly the manager is looking into the problem and I was placed on priority pay and my check from Monday was sent out Tuesday. Mail ran none of the 3 checks supposedly cut have shown up. 

Then the nerve of the VM who emailed me offered me an extra fee to set up signs or dock me for them. Geee folks I'm missing $$$ like Im going to spend another cent on gas for your company?

I did tell her that I would meet whomever accepts the order with the signs.

I foresee about $3000 worth of them attempting to dock me.


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

Skunkmonkey said:


> So they are apologizing for the aggravation over my pay and supposedly the manager is looking into the problem and I was placed on priority pay and my check from Monday was sent out Tuesday. Mail ran none of the 3 checks supposedly cut have shown up.
> 
> Then the nerve of the VM who emailed me offered me an extra fee to set up signs or dock me for them. Geee folks I'm missing $$$ like Im going to spend another cent on gas for your company?
> 
> ...


Hey SM, did you get this worked out and receive payment for ALL your work ?


----------



## Skunkmonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

No, 2 payments are still MIA, but my state's AG is working on it and I have an attorney on standby. The AG has had several complaints in my state and is looking into fraud and unfair and deceptive trade practices.

Funny though, they keep sending me work orders and even a job note about bidding on a job.


----------



## Skunkmonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

They also still have $2000 in uncut payments


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

I had my first issue with NVMS today. They sent me a ton of announced merchant inspections, and when I couldn't get in touch with anyone, they converted them to unannounced. I told the woman that I could not complete them until Friday at the latest. She agreed and sent them over. Now, they want to dock my account because I did not get them all done by Wednesday. We had a verbal agreement, and I "Politely" explained to her that she was informed of the time frame, and if she docks me one single cent, I will sue the crap out of her for breach of contract. I also record all phone calls, just for this reason. 10 minutes later, I get the approval to complete the orders by Friday.

This has been the only issue I have had with them (Other than their ridiculous pay timetable). 

I am not knocking them, as they have treated me very well. I am just pointing out the fact that even though you really like one of these companies, they eventually will try to stab you in the back to get what they want.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

G 3 said:


> . . .10 minutes later, I get the approval to complete the orders by Friday. . .


Personally, I would have concluded that conversation with _"go ahead & reassign all orders as I cannot trust a company that uses payment in full as a threat"_


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Skunkmonkey said:


> So they are apologizing for the aggravation over my pay and supposedly the manager is looking into the problem and I was placed on priority pay and my check from Monday was sent out Tuesday. Mail ran none of the 3 checks supposedly cut have shown up.
> 
> Then the nerve of the VM who emailed me offered me an extra fee to set up signs or dock me for them. Geee folks I'm missing $$$ like Im going to spend another cent on gas for your company?
> 
> ...


So what were you prior to "priority pay" we don't give a chit pay.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

@;


PropPresPro said:


> Personally, I would have concluded that conversation with _"go ahead & reassign all orders as I cannot trust a company that uses payment in full as a threat"_


I finished the orders, then said I was going on indefinite leave. Health issues. I'll let you know when things get better. (As in NEVER!)


----------



## Skunkmonkey (Dec 5, 2016)

Something like that lol!


----------



## Doc (Sep 3, 2015)

G 3 said:


> I also record all phone calls


I've tried many Android apps to record calls. None work because of some android coding that doesn't allow it.

Have you found a way to record cell conversations or are you using a landline?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Doc said:


> I've tried many Android apps to record calls. None work because of some android coding that do
> esn't allow it.
> 
> Have you found a way to record cell conversations or are you using a landline?


People use androids? The iPhone records calls no problem. I've never done it but I know someone who did.


----------



## Doc (Sep 3, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> People use androids? The iPhone records calls no problem. I've never done it but I know someone who did.


It's true. Android only has 88% market share, so some people do use it.:vs_whistle:

That wasn't the response I needed but thanks anyways.


----------



## Doc (Sep 3, 2015)

I can answer my own question. :vs_box:

On the Play Store, download Boldbeast recorder.

I just tried it and it worked great.

Of course, in some states it may be illegal to record someone else without their consent. Just tell 'em "This call may be monitored or recorded for training purposes".

Good luck.


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Wow, now NVMS is going bad, I wonder if they lost their service link contract?


----------

